# What's the shelf life on whey protein?



## Crono1000 (May 15, 2007)

I found a bucket of GNC whey protein from probably around 2001-2002.  Is it still good/safe to use?


----------



## iMan323 (May 15, 2007)

haha, don't.  that protein made me sick even when i bought it fresh


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2007)

Crono1000 said:


> I found a bucket of GNC whey protein from probably around 2001-2002.  Is it still good/safe to use?



that is pretty damn old, protein is not that expensive, I would chuck it personally.


----------

